

Raided for Running a Tor Relay - chatmasta
http://raided4tor.wordpress.com/

======
specialp
I am a bit weary about this though as there are no details at all proving this
person was raided or actually ran an exit node. There is a BTC address to
donate to, but no name, no location, no news article or torrc file. I think
skepticism is needed. And yes running exit nodes can potentially get you
harassed by governments.

~~~
adamnemecek
It's a good idea not to go into much detail if the lawsuit is still going
on/is about to happen. If the other party comes across the post, they might be
able to use something from the post in the lawsuit. I'm not a lawyer but this
is what people usually say on like reddit when someone talks about some legal
troubles they got themselves into.

~~~
briantakita
This silence is a problem when the laws & penalties are unjust. If one cannot
express the details of the suppression and why it's unjust, then you
effectively have censorship. There is no system of checks & balances :-(

------
d0ugie
Has uProxy been abandoned/shelved?

It supposed to be opened to the public in January, then nudged back a few
months, and now on their site it says summer of 2014.

Might have helped this guy practice his "altruism" without appearing to engage
in money laundering better than tor.

------
FooBarWidget
This isn't the first time I have heard of someone being raided/arrested for
running a tor relay. Makes me wonder why anyone would want to run a tor relay.

~~~
andrewstuart2
“People shouldn't be afraid of their government. Governments should be afraid
of their people.”

― Alan Moore, V for Vendetta

~~~
Afforess
Please don't trot out that rubbish.

Not wanting to run a relay is up there with things like not running an open
Wifi access point, or not leaving your door unlocked. Willingly offering your
personal internet address to complete strangers with no interest in your well-
being is insane. It can only end badly.

Like the OP of this story, if you do not understand the risks of TOR, you
should definitely not be using it.

~~~
Lawtonfogle
I would put it one level below those. An exit/entrance node is like an open
wifi. Just being a relay is not as bad but it is still sticking a middle
finger up to some powerful groups.

~~~
jacquesm
> An exit/entrance node is like an open wifi.

No, it isn't. An open WiFi will most likely not be used by someone trying to
do something that might be either illegal or piss off some powerful entity
whereas a Tor node will be just that.

So you need to weigh whether or not you want to do this a bit more carefully
than you would if you left your WiFi open. On top of that an open WiFi will
likely not get you blocked by default from a ton of other online services but
running a Tor node will get you blocked from plenty of services in a hurry.

This because Tor for most regular website equates to 'people that we have
already gotten rid of using other means' or 'people that are up to no good'.

------
nvk
FUD.

